# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  برنامه ای برای تلفن گویا

## meghdadcomputer

سلام خدمت همه دوستان
من در صدد نوشتن برنامه تلفن گویا هستم و می خواهم از کامپوننت kdteleاستفاده کنم اما مشکلات زیادی در آن دارم . در مورد این هم در سایت سرچ کردم ولی چیز بدرد بخوری پیدا نکردم حال از دوستانی که در این زمینه تجربه دارند خواهش می کنم من را در سوالات زیر یاری کنند :
-caller Id
-تشخیص کلیدهایی که کاربر در پشت تلفن زده (بعد از برقراری ارتباط)
و .....
(امیدوارم حداقل در اینجا این مطلب را با یاری دوستان به یک جایی برسانیم)

----------


## babak869

آگه میتونید از کامپوننت  Excele tel  استفاده کنید واقعا فوق العاده ست . در ضمن با انواع مودم ها سازگاری داره و مثل  KtDele  اذیت نمیکنه .حتما استفاده کنید

----------


## hr110

در مورد KDTele مطالب زیادی در سایت نوشته شده و شاید به جرات میتوان گفت مشکل بدون راه حل وجود ندارد و افراد زیادی در سایت با استفاده از این ابزار قدرتمند پروژه های مختلفی را اجرا کرده اند.
 KDTele  هم Caller ID و هم کلیدهای فشرده شده را پشتیبانی میکند و میتوانید از مثالهای ضمیمه اش استفاده کنید.

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

کلیات مطالب نوشته شده در سایت این است که مودم شما باید با KDTele سازگاری داشته باشه که بهترین مودم رو که سازگاری کامل با KDTele داره US Robotic message معرفی نمودند
موفق باشید

----------


## meghdadcomputer

سلام
ممنون از اینکه پاسخ دادید من خودم مودم rockvel را دارم و همه قابلیت از قبیل caller id را هم پشتیبانی می کند . 
هدف من از باز کردن این تاپیک این بوده که با کمک دوستان بتوانم این برنامه تلفن گویا را به یک جایی برسانم  حالا هم هر کدام از دوستان موافقند که این کار را با هم انجام دهیم یا علی .
دوستانی اگر تمایل دارند اعلام آمادگی کنند........

----------


## Bahram0110

آخه اینپرایز جون قربونت برم نوشتهء من کجاش اشکال داشت که پاکش کردی؟
به نظر بقیه درخواست لینک دانلود KDtele اشکالی داره؟
خدا عالمه!!!!

----------


## hr110

جناب بهرام، بارها و بارها در خصوص قوانین توضیح داده شده است و نیازی به تکرار مکرارات احساس نمیشود. اگر قوانین سایت را مشاهده کرده باشید، مدیران سایت بدون اعلام میتوانند تاپیکهایی که مخالف قوانین باشند را حذف نمایند.


شما برای پیدا کردن سایت *KDTele* ویا حتی وارز اون به سادگی میتوانید از موتورهای جستجو استفاده کنید.

----------


## meghdadcomputer

ای بابا یعنی هیچ کس یا برنامه تلفن گویا کار نکرده است

----------


## Bahram0110

> جناب بهرام، بارها و بارها در خصوص قوانین توضیح داده شده است و نیازی به تکرار مکرارات احساس نمیشود. اگر قوانین سایت را مشاهده کرده باشید، مدیران سایت بدون اعلام میتوانند تاپیکهایی که مخالف قوانین باشند را حذف نمایند.
> 
> 
> شما برای پیدا کردن سایت *KDTele* ویا حتی وارز اون به سادگی میتوانید از موتورهای جستجو استفاده کنید.


سلام
من اینو می دونم  ولی خیلی از دوستان هستند که چنین سوالاتی رو در همین جا ها می پرسند!! منم پرسیدم چون زیاد سوالم مهم نبود که بخوام یه تاپیک جدید واسش ایجاد کنم
آدرس سایتشو هم بلدم از موتورهای جستجو هم استفاده کردم ولی . . .
گفتم اگه کسی نسخهء فولش رو سراغ داشته باشه به ما هم بگه 
به هر حال اگه خلاف قوانین سایت کاری انجام دادم از همه معذرت می خوام

----------


## absent

من کار کرده ام عزیز (& modem Call URl, Dialogic, Donjin, SYNWay)اگه لازم باشه باهات همکاری می کنم

----------


## پرواز

آقای absent نتیجه همکاری چی شد؟ به ما هم بگید. چون دنبالش میگردیم...

----------


## Mahmood_M

> آقای absent نتیجه همکاری چی شد؟ به ما هم بگید. چون دنبالش میگردیم...


من قبلا مقالاتی در رابطه با KDTele توی سایت گذاشته بودم ، اونها می تونن شروع خوبی باشن ...
لینک مقالات : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=68320

موفق باشید ...

----------


## absent

سلام 
من آماده همکاری هستم برنامه هایی هم در این زمینه نوشتم و کار هم می کنن بعضییاش هم ناقص هستند. تماس بگیریو ایده هاتون رو مطرح کنید . در این زمینه کارهای زیادی میشه انجام داد. ببخشید چون پست های جدید تر به صفحه دوم منتقل میشدن من متوجه نشدم

----------


## fahime_com2003

> من کار کرده ام عزیز (& modem Call URl, Dialogic, Donjin, SYNWay)اگه لازم باشه باهات همکاری می کنم


من تصمیم دارم تلفن گویا رو با دلفی بنویسم اگه مایلید با من همکاری کنید .

----------


## absent

به خدا همکاری می کنم بخیل نیستم! فقط بگید هدف از سیستمتون چیه؟ چه چوری قراره کار کنه؟ از چه ابزاری استفاده ؟ بازار هدفش کجاس؟ قراره به درد کی بخوره؟ (What's your purpose?)  همه اینها توی طراحی سیستم نه فقط تلفن گویا مهم و قابل تأمل هستن

----------


## __Bug__

سلام - من کاملاً بلدم - چیزی که شما دنبالشی 
اولا Caller Id یکی از Event های kdPhone به شکل زیر است 
KDPhone1CallerID(Sender: TObject; Error: Integer; Number,Name: WideString; CallHandle: Integer);

مقدار Number شماره تماس گیرنده و مقدار Name نام تماس گیرنده رو بر میگردونه (البته توی ایران از این سیستم پشتبانی نمی شه ) می تونی با دستورات زیر شماره تماس گیرنده رو بیبینی 
procedure TFormAnsweringMachine.KDPhone1CallerID(Sender: TObject; Error: Integer; Number,Name: WideString; CallHandle: Integer);
begin
if Error<>0 then
MemoLog.Lines.Add('>Caller ID Error: ' + KDPhone1.GetErrorMsg( Error))
else
begin
MemoLog.Lines.Add('>Caller ID Number: ' + Number);
end;
end;

و اما سوال دوم شما تشخیص کلید هایی که توسط مخاطب در پشت تلفن زده شده 

یکی دیگر از Event های Kdphone به نام DigitDetected هست که شما می توانید به شکل زیر جهت نمایش اعداد زده شده از آن استفاده کنید. 
procedure TFormAnsweringMachine.KDPhone1DigitDetected(Sender  : TObject; Digit: Char; CallHandle: Integer);
begin
MemoLog.Lines.Add('>Digit Detected: '+Digit);
end;

----< نکته >----- 
حتماً باید شی kdphone را روی صفحه بگذارید 
یک memo هم برای نشان دادن دکمه های زده شده نیاز است. 
مودم شما باید دیتا - صدا - فکس و digit را شناسایی کند.


از همه مهمتر اینکه چه جوری به یک تماس پاسخ بدیم یا در قبال فشرده شدن یک کلید صدایی را برای آن بر روی مودم پخش کنیم .......
استقبال کنید تا آموزش کامل برنامه نویسی تلفن گویا رو براتون بزارم ................

----------


## fahime_com2003

> به خدا همکاری می کنم بخیل نیستم! فقط بگید هدف از سیستمتون چیه؟ چه چوری قراره کار کنه؟ از چه ابزاری استفاده ؟ بازار هدفش کجاس؟ قراره به درد کی بخوره؟ (What's your purpose?) همه اینها توی طراحی سیستم نه فقط تلفن گویا مهم و قابل تأمل هستن


من می خواهم تلفن گویای سانترال برای مدارس بنویسم .اگه میشه من را راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Valadi

جناب __Bug__
 یکی از اساسی ترین هدف  این سایت یادگیری برای همه است 



> استقبال کنید تا آموزش کامل برنامه نویسی تلفن گویا رو براتون بزارم


مطمئن باشید همه استقبال می کنند 

پس ما همچنان منتظر آموزش کامل برنامه نویسی تلفن گویا هستیم 
ضمنا یکی از عزیزان 4 تا مقاله در این زمینه قبلا در سایت قرار داده است 

پس ما همچنان منتظریم 

موفق و موید باشی

----------


## absent

تلفن سانترال یک دستگاه هست چیزی شبیه multi plaxer که چند خط مستقیم (PSTN) را به چند خط داخلی (Extention) تقسیم میکنن و همه خط ها با هم در اتباط هستند و از راه های مختلف میشه اونها رو کنترل کرد مثل  مودم از طریق flash کردن. شما میتونید این کار رو از طریق کنترل مستقیم پورت Com  از طریق برنامه نویسی, کامپوننت هایی مثل KDTeletools یا TPAPro یا .net SDK انجام بدید که البته راه درست تر و پیشنهاد من راه حل اول هست چون شما دانشی رو برای همیشه کسب می کنید و وابستگی هم به کسی یا چیزی ندارید. بعضی از سخت افزار ها هم هستند که توابع خاص خوردشون رو دارند و با در تماس بودن با تولید کنندگانشون می تونید انا رو دریافت کنید.

----------


## fahime_com2003

> تلفن سانترال یک دستگاه هست چیزی شبیه multi plaxer که چند خط مستقیم (PSTN) را به چند خط داخلی (Extention) تقسیم میکنن و همه خط ها با هم در اتباط هستند و از راه های مختلف میشه اونها رو کنترل کرد مثل مودم از طریق flash کردن. شما میتونید این کار رو از طریق کنترل مستقیم پورت Com از طریق برنامه نویسی, کامپوننت هایی مثل KDTeletools یا TPAPro یا .net SDK انجام بدید که البته راه درست تر و پیشنهاد من راه حل اول هست چون شما دانشی رو برای همیشه کسب می کنید و وابستگی هم به کسی یا چیزی ندارید. بعضی از سخت افزار ها هم هستند که توابع خاص خوردشون رو دارند و با در تماس بودن با تولید کنندگانشون می تونید انا رو دریافت کنید.


من تازه می خوام این کار رو شروع کنم میشه از طریق برنامه نویسی با پورت com بیشتر من رو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## __Bug__

جناب ولدی 
از عبارتی که در پایان حرفام گفتن از همه معضرت می خوام و سعی می کنم با آموزش جامعی که براتون می زارم این اشتباهمو جبران کنم.

اول در مورد سانترال یک توضیح مختصر بگم بعد به تلفن گویا می پردازم :

دوستان سانترال های پاناسونیک با اضافه کردن یک ماجول ارزان می توانند به یک تلفن گویا تبدیل بشه که تماس ها رو به داخلی مورد نظر ارتباط بده. در کل ساختن دستگاههایی که نمونه مشابه آن توسط برند های معروف تهیه شده کار درستی نیست ولی تحقیق در مورد ساختار آنها بسیار پسندیده و نیکوست.

و اما تلفن گویا :

دوستان اولین کاری که من می خوام اینجا به تشریح اون به پردازم سخت افزار و کامپوننتی است که برای راه اندازی تلفن گویا نیاز داریم.
سخت افزار :
آموزش به این گونه خواهد بود که ابتدا بر روی یک خط سیستم را راه اندازی می کنیم ولی در آینده تعداد خطوط را برای جواب گویی همزمان زیاد می کنیم (قسمتی که واقعاً از برنامه نویسی تلفن گویا لذت بخش تره)
مودم : قطعه سخت افزاری است برای تبدیل جریان آنالوگ به دیجیتال - مودم ها چند دسته اند و سیر تکاملی خود را طی کرده اند. 
اولین مودم ها فقط قابلیت انتقال دیتا را داشته اند ولی اکنون علاوه بر انتقال دیتا قادراند فکس و یا صدا را تشخیص دهند. هر مودم از یک سری پروتکلهایی پشتیابنی میکنه که در آینده به توضیح پروتکلها مودم می پردازیم ولی در ایتدا کافیست شما بدانید مودمی که برای راه اندازی تلفن گویا نیاز داریم باید Data Fax Vioce را ساپورت کنه -
مهم نیست اینتر نال باشه یا اکسترنال مهم اینه که بتونه قابلیت های فوق را ساپورت کنه - 
برای مشاهده کردن شماره تماس گیرنده مودم شما می بایست Caller ID رو هم ساپورت کنه - (پس در انتخاب مودم دقت بفرمایید)
مالتی پورت :
وقتی تعداد مودم هایی که در برنامه استفاده می کنیم زیاد می شه (معمولا از سه تا بیشتر ) چون پورت Com پردازش زیادی  CPU را به خود اختصاص می دهد از مالتی پورت استفاده می کنیم - مالتی پورت به دو گونه اینترنال و اکسترنال با نام موکسا MOXA در بازار ایران موجود است.

مالتی پورت به دو قسمت اصلی تقسیم می شه 
1- CPU
2- ماژولهای اتصال به مود 
در واقع برای کم کردن حجم پردازی CPU سیستم مالتی پورت خودش پردازش های مربوط به کنتزل مودم را انجام می دهد.(دوستان برای اطلاعات بیشتر می توانند در باره نحوه اتصال به خطوط Dial Up که به ISPمتصل می شوند تحقیق کنند - کاملا مشابه همان است.)
شما قادر به نصب هشت مودم بر روی هر ماژول هستید.
کامپوننتی که استفاده می کنیم مربوط به شرکت Kdteleاست که می توانید از سایت آن دریافت کنید

----------


## __Bug__

برنامه نویسی برای تلفن گویا 

نمی خوام خیلی ساده و پیش پا افتاده براتون حرف بزنم ولی هرجا که احساس نیاز به توضیح بیشتر هست اشاره بفرمایید براتون بیشتر توضیح می دم . 

Line Active

بر روی فرم برنامه یه شی KdTele و یک شی Kdvioce قرار می دهیم 
ایتدا بر روی FormCreate مقادیر زیر را وارد کنید 
var lvRet: Integer;
    lvDeviceName: WideString;
begin
    lvRet:=KDPhone1.LineActive(0,TRUE);
    if lvRet<>0 then
    begin
        KDPhone1.GetLineName(0,lvDeviceName);
        ShowMessage('Error while activating the telephone device.'#13#10#13#10
                   +'Telephone device name: '+lvDeviceName+#13#10
                   +'Error message: '+KDPhone1.GetErrorMsg(lvRet));
    end
end;
 خوب سیستم با یک دستور خیلی ساده مودم را برای کار شما پیکر بندی می کنه - اگه  TAPI کار کرده باشین می دونین که این یک خط معادل 40 تا 50 خط کد نویسی برای راه اندازی خط است.
در این دستور نکاتی هست که اشاره می کنم :
lvRet:=KDPhone1.LineActive(0,TRUE);
LVRetمقدار عددی است که در صورتی که بعد از اجرای دستور مقدار 0 را برگرداند یعنی بدون هیچ خطایی سیستم توانسته است مودم را پیکر بندی کند. 
مقدار 0,TRUE 
مقدار صفر شماره خط است یعنی اگر شما یک مودم بر روی سیستم دارید آن خط صفر است اگر دو مودم دارید خط دوم می شود یک  تا آخر (در زمان برنامه نویسی برای چند خط توضیح خواهم دارد.)
و مقدار True  که همتون می دونین برای چی استفاده شده !! D:

----------


## Valadi

جناب __Bug__

ضمن تشکر از قرار دادن این همه اطلاعات تخصصی یک لطفی کنید این مقاله ها به صورت pdf قرار دهید و همراه با یک مثال مقاله 
اینطوری فکر کنم بهتر باشه و شما فقط این مقاله و سورس وارد ساید می کنی و وقت گرانبهای شما هم کمتر به هدر می رود 

خلاصه این جسارت ما را ببخشید 

موفق و پایینده باشی

----------


## absent

> من تازه می خوام این کار رو شروع کنم میشه از طریق برنامه نویسی با پورت com بیشتر من رو راهنمایی کنید.


توابع مربوط به کارهای تلفنی ویندوز یا اصطلاحاً TAPIدرون دو Dll در شاخه windows\system32 با نام های TAPI و TAPI32 هستند که تمام کامپوننت های ویندوزی ازشون استفاده می کنند و شما هم می تونید از اونا استفاده کنید. به این روش که ابتدا DLL رو درون برنامتون وارد کنید یا لیست توابع اون رو در برنامه تعریف کنید مثل این:
function tapiRequestMakeCallA(DestAddress : PAnsiChar; 
                              AppName : PAnsiChar; 
                              CalledParty : PAnsiChar; 
                              Comment : PAnsiChar) : LongInt; 
  stdcall; external 'TAPI32.DLL'; البته شما برای تمام توابع باید این کار رو انجام بدید و بعد درون بدنه برنامه ازشون بر حسب نیاز استفاده کنید. من توی خونه لیست و مرجع توابع درون این کتابخونه رو دارم که در اسرع وقت براتون می گذارم البته برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر از این لینک استفاده کنید:
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms734273.aspx
البته روشی که دارم براتون توضیح میدم ، روش پایه و اصولی و بدون استفاده از هیچ کامپوننت یا ابزار هست و حتی کوچک ترین جزئیات در دست خود شما قرار داره و در صورتی که کار براتون ارزش زیاد داره می تونید ازش استفاده کنید.
اگه مشکلی دارید لطفاً مطرح کنید.

----------


## absent

دوستان گرامی هدف مشارکت هستش لطفاً جهت بهبود مطالب تحقیق ، مطالعه و همکاری کنید

----------


## fahime_com2003

> توابع مربوط به کارهای تلفنی ویندوز یا اصطلاحاً TAPIدرون دو Dll در شاخه windows\system32 با نام های TAPI و TAPI32 هستند که تمام کامپوننت های ویندوزی ازشون استفاده می کنند و شما هم می تونید از اونا استفاده کنید. به این روش که ابتدا DLL رو درون برنامتون وارد کنید یا لیست توابع اون رو در برنامه تعریف کنید مثل این:
> function tapiRequestMakeCallA(DestAddress : PAnsiChar; 
>                               AppName : PAnsiChar; 
>                               CalledParty : PAnsiChar; 
>                               Comment : PAnsiChar) : LongInt; 
>   stdcall; external 'TAPI32.DLL'; البته شما برای تمام توابع باید این کار رو انجام بدید و بعد درون بدنه برنامه ازشون بر حسب نیاز استفاده کنید. من توی خونه لیست و مرجع توابع درون این کتابخونه رو دارم که در اسرع وقت براتون می گذارم البته برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر از این لینک استفاده کنید:
> http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms734273.aspx
> البته روشی که دارم براتون توضیح میدم ، روش پایه و اصولی و بدون استفاده از هیچ کامپوننت یا ابزار هست و حتی کوچک ترین جزئیات در دست خود شما قرار داره و در صورتی که کار براتون ارزش زیاد داره می تونید ازش استفاده کنید.
> اگه مشکلی دارید لطفاً مطرح کنید.


چگونه می توانیم فایلهای DLLرا به برنامه مان ADDکنیم؟

----------


## __Bug__

جناب ولدی 
به روی چشم - فقط دو یا سه روز تهیه آموزش طول می کشه -

جناب فهیمی 
اگه توی سایت سرچ کنید کاملاً در مورد اضافه کردن DLL توی برنامه ها توضیح داده شده.


جناب  absent
کار با tapi بسیار عالی و درسته اما :
1- توی ایران کمتر کسی هست که بتونه ارتباط کامل بین توابع tapi  برقرار کنه و یک سیستم تلفن گویای کامل رو  طراحی کنه 
2- استفاده از کامپوننت های آماده برای آموزش ابتدایی بهترین روشه 
3- بعد از مقاله آموزش تلفن گویا با KDTleleحتماً براتون آموزش کار با TAPI که بحث کامل و جامعی داره میزارم .
4- اگر شما هم اطلاعاتی در ایم رمینه داریم بفرماین دوستان استفاده کنند.

----------


## absent

هر کسی عقیده خودش رو داره من هم کار با توابع رو ترجیح میدم و به دوستانی که بخان مستقل از این کامپوننت ها کار کنن همکاری و کسب تجربه می کنم چون این واقعاً لطف در حق مملکت خودمون هستش. آیا شما می دونید سایت http://www.kaed.com که سایت رسمی KD هست در آمریکا به روی ایران فیلتر شده؟

شما باید تک تک توابع رو در قسمت implementation تعریف کنید ( طبق مثالی که در پست قبلی براتون مثال زدم دقت کنید )و یا از طریق import type library  عمل کنید و سپس یونیت به دست آمده رو در uses استفاده کنید. در مورد راه اول لیست کامل توابع رو در غالب فایل PDF به زودی در اختیارتون قرار میدم.

----------


## پرواز

سلام
همگی خسته نباشید. منم با جناب ولدی موافقم. اگه کسی یه سورس ساده برای تمرین تلفن گویا داره بذار که بتونیم خوب ازش استفاده کنیم و آموزش هم ملموس تر بشه.
اگه مقاله خوبی هم هست که میتونید لینکشو بذارید که زحمتتون زیاد نشه.
بازم تشکر می کنم.

----------


## absent

سلام دوستان؛
 یه مرجع سریع TAPI براتون اوردم که می تونید ازش استفاده کنید. اسم توابع و کاربردشون (البته مربوط به TAPI 2.0)نوشته شده و برای دستور نحوی اون هم می تونید به MSDN مراجعه کنید. کارتون رو خیلی راحت می کنه و در ضمن رایگان هم هست.
البته من به دنبال یه مرجع هستم که 55$ قیمت داره و در ضمن شما میتونید با اون TAPI 3.0 رو هم کار کنید!

اگه می خواهید از KDTele یا هر کامپوننت دیگه ای استفاده کنید خودش مثال های خوبی داره که به دقت و درستی دارن کار میکنن.

----------


## پرواز

> سلام دوستان؛
> یه مرجع سریع TAPI براتون اوردم که می تونید ازش استفاده کنید. اسم توابع و کاربردشون (البته مربوط به TAPI 2.0)نوشته شده و برای دستور نحوی اون هم می تونید به MSDN مراجعه کنید. کارتون رو خیلی راحت می کنه و در ضمن رایگان هم هست.
> البته من به دنبال یه مرجع هستم که 55$ قیمت داره و در ضمن شما میتونید با اون TAPI 3.0 رو هم کار کنید!
> 
> اگه می خواهید از KDTele یا هر کامپوننت دیگه ای استفاده کنید خودش مثال های خوبی داره که به دقت و درستی دارن کار میکنن.


سلام آقای absent
میشه در مورد این مقاله یه کم توضیح بدی؟
من دانلود کردم ولی نمی دونم چه طور باید تو دلفی از این توابع استفاده کرد.
ممنون

----------


## absent

> سلام آقای absent
> میشه در مورد این مقاله یه کم توضیح بدی؟
> من دانلود کردم ولی نمی دونم چه طور باید تو دلفی از این توابع استفاده کرد.
> ممنون


لطفاً به پست های قبلی که من داشتم مراجعه کنید تا طریقه تعریف توابع رو یاد بگیرید بعد با استفاده از اون مرجع سریع، روند و سلسله مراتب کار با TAPI رو تشخیص بدید ؛ و بعد با استفاده از MSDN شکل کلی تابع رو دربیارید البته تو Help دلفی جدیده هم فکر می کنم که باشه
--
بله من گشتم پیدا هم کردم توی address bar مربوط به Delphi help 2006 یا بالاتر  این آدرس رو وارد کنید(اگه نبود جستجو کنید):
ms-help://borland.bds5/TAPI/tapi2/basic_telephony_services_reference.htm

----------


## پرواز

مرسی
ولی من چون با دلفی 7 کار می کنم دلفی 2006 رو نصب نمی کنم.
اگه بتونید یه مثال از اون توابع همینجا ارائه کنید یا لینک بدید ممنون میشم.

----------


## fahime_com2003

با سلام
چطور میتوان کدی نوشت که وقتی کاربر تماس می گیرد با زدن عدد 1 بتواند یک پیغام خاص و با زدن عدد 2 پیغامی دیگر و..... را بشنود (مثل سیستم هایی گویا جهت پاسخگویی به سوالات کاربران).
اگه ممکنه در نوشتن این کد منو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## absent

> با سلام
> چطور میتوان کدی نوشت که وقتی کاربر تماس می گیرد با زدن عدد 1 بتواند یک پیغام خاص و با زدن عدد 2 پیغامی دیگر و..... را بشنود (مثل سیستم هایی گویا جهت پاسخگویی به سوالات کاربران).
> اگه ممکنه در نوشتن این کد منو راهنمایی کنید.


اگه از کامپوننت استفاده کنید کاری نداره فقط تو نمونه مثال های کامپوننت چستچو کن ام اگه می خوای مستقل عمل کنی حالا حالا ها باید صبر داشته باشی و مرجله اول هم اینه که با استفاده از این توابع بتونی سخت افزار های TAPi موجود در سیستم رو در بیاری

----------


## absent

از MSDN استفاده کن خیلی راحته. من هم دارم در همین زمینه تحقیق می کنم همه چیز رو درست بلد نیستم

----------


## fahime_com2003

> از MSDN استفاده کن خیلی راحته. من هم دارم در همین زمینه تحقیق می کنم همه چیز رو درست بلد نیستم


چون تازه کارم با کامپوننتها شروع کردم اگه میشه در این زمینه منو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## absent

> چون تازه کارم با کامپوننتها شروع کردم اگه میشه در این زمینه منو راهنمایی کنید.


اگه از KD tel استفاده می کنی یه رویداد داره (DigitDetected) که هر وقت کاربر کلید فشار میده در اصطلاح "فایر" میشه و  می تونی استفاده کنی. کامپوننت های دیگه هم چیزای مشابه دارن. که می تونی کلید فشرده شده رو تشخیص بدی مثلاً با دستور case و عملیات لازم رو اون انجام بدی مثلاً wav قبلی رو متوقف کنی و یه دونه جدیدی جاش پخش کنی .برای نوشتن یه برنامه تلفن گویای خوب باید بتونی اون رو خوب مدیریت کنی و handle درستی روش داشته باشی.

----------


## Hamid_kaktus

با سلام 
من می خوام یه برنامه ی سخنگوبنویسم که وقتی طرف از اون طرف خط گفت (الو یا بله ) یا هرچیز دیگه پیغام مورد نظر براش پخش بشه و از kdlisten استفاده کردم و این خیلی بگیر نگیر داره اگه راه بهتری هست لطفا راهنمائی کنید مرسی

----------


## Hamid_kaktus

:اشتباه:  :اشتباه:  :اشتباه:  :اشتباه:  :عصبانی:  :عصبانی:  :عصبانی:  :گریه:  :گریه: 
با سلام 
من می خوام یه برنامه ی سخنگوبنویسم که وقتی طرف از اون طرف خط گفت (الو یا بله ) یا هرچیز دیگه پیغام مورد نظر براش پخش بشه و از kdlisten استفاده کردم و این خیلی بگیر نگیر داره اگه راه بهتری هست لطفا راهنمائی کنید 
من تقریبا دارم تو کار با ابن کامپوننت ها با تجربه میشم و این مشکلی یه که تا حالا نتونستم حلش کنم . دیگه هیچی نمی خوام این آخریششششششششششششه

----------


## Valadi

دوستان شما دارید (javad2000 و fahime_com2003) قانون 22 را نقض می کنید

----------


## fahime_com2003

من از همگی معذرت می خوام ولی من اصلا قصد نقض قوانین رو نداشتم اینو به حساب تازه واردی من بذارید. :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## محمدصالح

سلام اینا رو ببین شاید به درد بخوره 
KDPhone برای ایجاد ارتباط تلفنی و کنترل تلفن
KDVoice ضبط و پخش صدا بر روی خط تلفن
KDFax ارسال و دریافت فکس
KDfile ارسال و دریافت فایل
KDSpeak پخش متن دلخواه بصورت صدا بر روی خط تلفن
KDListen دریافت فرمانهای صوتی 
KDSerialPort  کنترل و ارسال داده از طریق پورت سریال 
KDWaveEditor  کنترل صدا و نمایش موج صوتی
اینم لینکش http://www.delphigroup.blogfa.com/

----------


## کاوه موسوی

با سلام به دوستان،من یه مشکل اساسی دارم،خواهش میکنم هر کسی می تونه کمکم کنه.
من می خوام با tapi به کارت های دیالوجیک وصل شم،کامپوننت KDTele , KDTools رو گرفتم
الان مشکلی که دارم اینه که نمی تونم فکس بگیرم یا بفرستم.از یه جایی شنیدم که فکس dialogic tapi support نیست ولی از یه جای دیگه شنیدم که هست.دیگه قاطی کردم ،خواهش میکنم اگه کسی می دونه منو از گمراهی نجات بده...

----------


## javad2000

> سلام اینا رو ببین شاید به درد بخوره 
> KDPhone برای ایجاد ارتباط تلفنی و کنترل تلفن
> KDVoice ضبط و پخش صدا بر روی خط تلفن
> KDFax ارسال و دریافت فکس
> KDfile ارسال و دریافت فایل
> KDSpeak پخش متن دلخواه بصورت صدا بر روی خط تلفن
> KDListen دریافت فرمانهای صوتی 
> KDSerialPort  کنترل و ارسال داده از طریق پورت سریال 
> KDWaveEditor  کنترل صدا و نمایش موج صوتی
> اینم لینکش http://www.delphigroup.blogfa.com/


سلام
آیا اینها روی vb.net هم کار می کنه یا فقط دلفی؟ 

با تشکر

----------


## absent

عزیز دلم کارت های معمولی Dialogic فکس رو پشتیبانی نمی کنه باید کارتی رو تهیه کنی که فکس داشته باشه

----------


## absent

> سلام
> آیا اینها روی vb.net هم کار می کنه یا فقط دلفی؟ 
> 
> با تشکر


اینها ActiveX هستن و توی هر Code Gear قابل نصب شدن

----------


## محمدصالح

سلام ، با تشکر از همه دوستان ، مودم من مودم اکسترنال U.S.Robotics message است ولی هنگام پخش پیغام ، این خطا داده می شود : 
Invalid sound device ID was passed as an argument 
آیا کسی می تواند راهنمایی کند؟

----------


## realman

من هم از مودم d-link اکسترنال استفاده می کنم.ولی با پیغام خطای 
*Invalid sound device ID was passed as an argument*
مواجه می شم.
علت این خطا چیه؟

----------


## Touska

این error زمانی پیدا میشه که شما درایور Sound مودم رو درست نصب نکرده باشید یا اینکه

اصلا مودم شما این Data Voice رو ساپورت نمی کنه.

----------


## realman

من می خوام پس از تماس با یک شماره ،به محض برداشتن گوشی توسط طرف مقابل،یک پیغام صوتی برای اون پخش کنم.تو حالت csConnected که نمیشه.چون به محض بوق خوردن پیام رو پخش می کنه.دیگه حالتی به ذهننم نمی رسه!از دوستان کسی هست که این کار رو کرده باشه؟یا حداقل یک راهی پیشنهاد بده؟
متشکرم.

----------


## Valadi

در demo های خودش سورس این برنامه هست

----------


## karim22

ممنون بابت این تاپیک
ما که داریم استفاده می کنیم
خواهشن ادامه بدین
pdf های آموزشی و...

----------


## tefos666

با سلام دوست عزیز به عقیده من این کامپوننت مشکل شما  رو حل نمیکنه - چون من خودم حدود 3 ماه تمام در مورد نوشتن نرم افزار منشی تلفنی به این نتیجه رسیدم البته نه اینکه ضعیف باشه ولی میخوام بگم تو ایران خوب نمیشه ازش استفاده کرد به دلایل زیر :

1- اولا شما از قابلیت کالر آیدی نمیتونی استفاده کنی | که این ربطی به نوع مودم شما نداره با توجه به اینکه تو بییشتر تاپیک ها در موردش بحث شده ولی بازم میگم تو همه جای ایران روترهای مخابراتی از نوع آمریکایی نیست و اکثرا از نوع آسیایی میباشد که در نوع آمریکایی اطلاعات شخص مقابل در یک بسته فرستاده میگردد و بیشتر مودمها قادر به خواندن آن هستند  ولی روترهای آسیایی علاوه بر خود بسته اطلاعاتی دیگر را نیز ضمیمه میکند که برای بازخوانی مودم دچار مشکل میگردد و نمایش داده نمیشود  و تازه تو همه مناطق مثلا تهران سیستم DTFM تکمیل نشده 

نکته : بهتر است از سخت افزار استفاده کنید که در بیشتر سایتها موجود میباشد 
میتوانید به سایت آقای خزاما مراجعه  کنید   http://www.khazama.com

2- ثانیا شما با استفاده از این کامپوننت ها نمیتونی قابلیت مولتی پورت داشته باشی 
که باید حتما از سخت افزارهایی مثل قبلی که گفتم داشته باشی یعنی به صورت واضح تر باید بگم مثلا شما واسه تاکسی سرویس میخوای برنامه بنویسی - حالا آژانس فقط یک خط تلفن داره ؟ باید مثلا 6 تا مودم رو سیستم طرف نسب کنی که تازه هربار تو تشخیص مودم مورد استفاده ویندوز چت میزنه و ..... پس به این نتیجه میرسی که بکارت نمیاد

ولی در آخر این کامپوننت برای کارهای تک خطی و کار با مودم  چیزه جالبیه !!!   :)

دوست داشتی بازم توضیح میدم در آخر من خودم با این کامپوننت یک مثال برات آماده کردم که ضمیمه این پست میکنم اگر بدردت خورد ما رو هم دعا کن

تشخیص کلیدهای فشرده شده توسط کاربر و پخش فایل صوتی هنگام برقراری تماس - ایجاد تماس  و .... از امکانات این نمونه هستش

----------


## tefos666

برای آشنایی بیشتر پیرو پست قبلی یک آموزش ساخت سخت افزار منشی تلفنی براتون آماده کردم که دیتاشیتش رو براتون میزارم 

مثل نمونه ای هستش که آقای خزاما آماده کرده اند

لطفا اگر کسی در زمینه الکترونیک اطلاعات بیشتری دارد مطالب رو ادامه بده تا سایر دوستان بهره مند بشن چون تا اونجایی که من دیدم خیلی ها به این مطلب علاقه دارن ولی متاسفانه اطلاعات کم و نصفی دارند  

 *** حق نگهدارتون ***

success is doing , not wishing  :اشتباه:

----------


## amirsajjadi

لینک های مربوط به آموزش کار با KDTele در تاپیک زیر موجود می باشد:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=98481

----------


## CATGAUDY

سلام ...
اینم یه نمونه از تلفن گویا ... که ضمیمه شده... KDtele 
....
...
..
بقیه اش زیاد بود نشود ضمیمه کنم .....
به این email تا بفرستم ..........
ae_afshin@hotmail.com

----------


## عقاب سیاه

منم دارم تمومش می کنم اگه تموم شد برات می زارمش تو سایت!

----------


## rahimkh

]چگونه يك فايل صوتي را از تلفن پخش كنم
لطفا كمك كنيد

----------


## BraveMind

سلام بر دوستان گل
ایا این کامپوننت با مودم زولتریکس سازگاری داره یا بهتر بگم ایا به نوع مودم وابستگی داره؟

----------


## omid.fa

> آگه میتونید از کامپوننت  Excele tel  استفاده کنید واقعا فوق العاده ست . در ضمن با انواع مودم ها سازگاری داره و مثل  KtDele  اذیت نمیکنه .حتما استفاده کنید


سلام
دوست عزیز من خواستم این کامپوننت رو نصب کنم. ولی ارور etTT37.pas not  found رو میده. لطفا بنده رو راهنمایی بفرمایین برای نصب این کامپوننت.  سپاس

----------

